# Livebox : louer ou acheter ?



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

La première Livebox que j'ai eu, je l'ai prise en location car France Telecom ne la vendant pas, ils n'assuraient pas le SAV. Ensuite je suis parti chez Free. Et me voici depuis peu de retour chez Orange. Mais cette fois, j'ai décidé de l'acheter. En plus, le prix a baissé (59  au lieu de 79). Parce que finalement, au prix où elle est vendue et vu que ça ne tombe pas en panne tous les 4 matins, je me suis dit que ça valait le coup de se passer du SAV de France Telecom et que le jour où elle tombera en panne, ça me coûtera moins cher d'en racheter une neuve que de la faire réparer. Et en 20 mois d'abonnement, les 59  dépensés seront rentabilisés.

Quel est votre avis ? Mieux vaut-il l'acheter ou la louer ? Vous qui avez une Livebox, qu'avez-vous fait ?


----------



## moonwalk9r (12 Avril 2008)

Moi je vote "prendre un autre routeur"


----------



## Macuserman (12 Avril 2008)

La louer...je pense que c'est pas comme un apparte ou une maison...si tu changes, bah la LiveBox tu te la mets...disons là où vous savez !


----------



## schwebb (12 Avril 2008)

L'acheter...

Je me posais justement la question ces temps-ci, et je viens de me répondre.


----------



## zebulon35 (12 Avril 2008)

il faut louer pour:
-sav
-chgt en cas d'évolution de la livebox


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2008)

zebulon35 a dit:


> il faut louer pour:
> -sav
> -chgt en cas d'évolution de la livebox


Payer 3 euros par mois pour le SAV d'un appareil qui coûte 59 euros à l'achat, c'est un peu cher payé, non ?  
Quant à l'évolution, ont-elles beaucoup évoluées depuis qu'elles existent ? Je n'en ai pas l'impression.


----------



## laf (13 Avril 2008)

Tu veux dire qu'elles sont toujours aussi m.rdiques?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2008)

laf a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'elles sont toujours aussi m.rdiques?


Non, je parlais d'innovations technologiques.


----------



## laf (13 Avril 2008)

Et juste pour ma curiosité, qu'est-ce qui t'a poussé à quitter Free pour Orange?


----------



## meskh (13 Avril 2008)

laf a dit:


> Et juste pour ma curiosité, qu'est-ce qui t'a poussé à quitter Free pour Orange?



En fait, Free est beaucoup trop rapide  il faut suivre :affraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2008)

laf a dit:


> Et juste pour ma curiosité, qu'est-ce qui t'a poussé à quitter Free pour Orange?


3 mois sans connexion Internet + téléphone, suite au passage en dégroupage total, et en se faisant balader d'expertises en expertises. Au bout de 3 mois, j'en ai eu marre et je n'avais pas envie que ça dure jusqu'à Noël (c'était bien parti pour). Alors j'ai résilié l'abonnement et je suis revenu chez Orange.

Voilà.


----------



## laf (13 Avril 2008)

ok, ça parait toujours aussi dingue une incompétence pareille en 2008. On dirait que l'ADSL date d'hier.


----------

